# $CRB Index



## Ann (13 January 2019)

The $CRB Index (Commodity Research Bureau) or The Thomson Reuters/CoreCommodity CRB Index is an index of commodity futures. 

The index is comprised 19 commodities: Aluminum, Cocoa, Coffee, Copper, Corn, Cotton, Crude Oil, Gold, Heating Oil, Lean Hogs, Live Cattle, Natural Gas, Nickel, Orange Juice, Silver, Soybeans, Sugar, Unleaded Gas and Wheat.

This is broken down into to five weighted Indexes with Commodity Produces from 32 countries around the world including Australia.

*Thomson Reuters CRB Commodity Producers Indexes*

*Thomson Reuters CRB Commodity Producers (CRBQX) *(Total List of Companies)*http://www.crbequityindexes.com/constituent-data?index=CRBQX*

*Thomson Reuters CRB Agriculture Producers Index (CRBAX)*

*Thomson Reuters CRB Energy Producers Index (CRBEX)*

*Thomson Reuters CRB Precious Metals Producers Index (CRBGX)*

*Thomson Reuters CRB Industrial Metals Producers Index (CRBIX)*

*Thomson Reuters CRB Wildcatters (WCATI)

http://www.crbequityindexes.com/index
*
Interestingly the Energy Sector is listed under the heading 'Telecommunication Services' go figure!

Currently there is a US Government Shutdown and this may be a serious risk to the futures market as none of the futures contracts have been published (COT Reports) from December 22nd. Contracts may be being opened at any price level. All the participants in the futures markets may be writing contracts blindly or not at all. 
https://www.barrons.com/articles/government-shutdown-agricultural-futures-markets-51547137470

This is possibly further fueling a weakening $CRB Index Chart.

The list of companies is a well supported group, as investors will feel comfortable about buying into these genuine commodity produces worldwide. In a downturn, who knows how well they will fare?

The Australian Companies listed in the CRB Producers Index are as follows...

WPL - WOODSIDE PETROLEUM LTD
IPL - INCITEC PIVOT
GNC - GRAINCORP LTD
NUF - NUFARM LTD
RIO - RIO TINTO
BHP LN - BHP GROUP PLC
FMG - FORTESCUE METALS GROUP LTD
BSL - BLUESCOPE STEEL LTD
AWC - ALUMINA LTD
NCM - NEWCREST MINING LTD 
EVN - EVOLUTION MINING LTD
SBM - ST BARBARA LIMITED


I have put up a chart, sadly it is not one of my IC charts as the CRB Index has been broken for years. If CRB does in fact continue to fall away from its rising support/resistance line, I did a very rough swing trade/ measured move calculation and it appears $135 may be a potential outcome. However as the calculation was done in a non operating IC chart, it will be a rough estimate only.


----------

